# My Dishwasher Isn't Working



## KyMama (Jun 15, 2011)

And I realized that I don't really mind washing them by hand. All the dishes seem cleaner too. 

I think my DH thinks I want another one, but I don't. I'm planning on hauling that thing out, tiling that area and putting my garbage can there. My kitchen is really small so it might work out better. 

Downside is that my hands are really dry because they aren't used to washing dishes. That's kinda of sad, isn't it? So if anyone knows of a good homemade remedy, please let me know.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

We only use our dishwasher when we have guests. Really not worth keeping it.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

I sold my dishwasher to a neighbor ages and ages ago. It was one of the harvest gold ones from the late 70s if that tells you anything. It was just too much of a hassle to be convenient. and took up too much room. Same with the trash compactor. They both went. We needed money back then more than the unneeded appliances. Sometimes I can't imagine how many years have passed since we first married. Where does all the time go?


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

i had one in the condo and never used it. same way here.i got a plummer to cut the line and put on a clamp. if i ever sell the place it can easily be put back the way it was. ~Georgia.


----------



## KyMama (Jun 15, 2011)

I've gotten the dishwasher out, but now I have this ugly hole there. The left side of the space where the dishwasher was is open to under the sink. And if I try to tile the space I need to rip up 2 of the tiles I just put down. I'm really tired of dealing with the floor so I thought maybe I could just hide it. The only solution I can think of is using a curtain, but I'm wondering if it would be an aggravation to have the garbage can behind a curtain. 

Any ideas?


----------

